# Range recommendations in the Toronto area?



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

The science center range is publicly available during daylight hours without paying, but last I saw the butts were in REALLY bad shape. If you were able to bring a block with you to shoot at, it would at least provide a space for you to shoot.

The nearest range for you to shoot at depends on what area of Toronto you are in... If you're on the west side, it'd probably be quickest to head to ShootersChoice/Bowshop in Waterloo. That'd be about 1.3 hours away. If you're on the east side of Toronto (Pickering/Ajax/Oshawa) you'd probably be quickest to York County Bowmen. Grey Eagle here on Archery talk should be able to give you directions . If you're way east end Toronto, head to Saugeen Shafts in Peterborough, again, right around the 1 hour mark. If you're in the North End of Toronto, you'd likely want to head up to Wolf's Den (although, I don't think they've got indoors do they?) It'd be around an hour away...

EDIT: Duh, just saw you said you're in Missisauga... Probably head to Caledon then...


----------



## NoDakArcher (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendations Hoody123. I'll have to give Caledon a try and bring a target to use at the science center range.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*PM Stash .....*



NoDakArcher said:


> Thanks for the recommendations Hoody123. I'll have to give Caledon a try and bring a target to use at the science center range.


he's a member at Caledon, they would be the closest and maybe they have some sort of guest program ???

PintoJK


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Caledon would be closer than anywhere else. I live in Mississauga and it's about 35 minutes in good traffic - could be less depending on where you're staying.

Guests are welcome - there's a daily fee for non-members. I don't get up there much, maybe once a week if I'm lucky, but maybe we can meet up somewhere one day and I'll introduce you around.

No tournaments scheduled there for September. The club is hosting the Canadian Championships, field and target this coming week. Great field course, on the easy side. Currently set up both in metric and in yards. FITA range, practice field, 3D course and indoor range.

What sort of shooting do you do? target/field/3D/compound/recurve?

Check the website. http://www.archersofcaledon.org/


----------

